# إن كنت تريد معرفة كيف تصنع السلاسل . . . أدخل و تفرج



## ديدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد . . .


أضع بين أيديكم هذا الفيلم القصير الذي يبين كيف يتم صناعة السلاسل بمختلف أشكالها
و من دون إطالة أترككم لمتابعة الفيديو:

أنقر هنا للمشاهدة

يالتوفيق


----------



## _mhefny (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وياريت لنكات اكتر


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (26 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ ديدين جزاك الله خيرااااااااا لمساعداتك ومواضيعك القيمه


----------



## nas ajwad (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكران الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المقطع


----------

